# 5 Week Old Puppy Poo?



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Our cocker pups are now 5 weeks, eating Eden happily but their poo is still very runny. It is not watery but is left in a pile not a formed poo as such. Our last litter was a year ago and for the life of me I can't remember at what age their poo becomes formed (and slightly easier to clean up!) can anybody advise?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

By 5 weeks of age my pups are pretty much producing fully formed poos. If you have wormed them recentky that could be a reason for poos being slightly runny. If they are eating..playing..otherwise healthy I prob wouldnt worry too much just yet but would keep a very close eye.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

The time period of 5 weeks is good maturity period for puppy to grow up. at this age they eat well and play well.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

peterscot423 said:


> its time of 7 weeks a good maturity period for puppy. Give some more time to settle in a new environments.





peterscot423 said:


> The time period of 5 weeks is good maturity period for puppy to grow up. at this age they eat well and play well.


hi, sorry, what do you mean by 'good maturity period'? i may be reading your posts wrong, but i don't entirely understand where you're coming from


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, 5 weeks I think ours had quite normal formed poo's!
Are you giving them extra milk atall? We gave ours goats milk (maybe a week younger than yours) which ran through them - yellow & yucky! Changed to lactol & water & were fine!
Has mum had something different to eat that they could be getting in mums milk!!


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

poos are slowly becoming more formed but still a lot of slop. mum and pups are fed the same and no milk at all, just water and dry kibble. they seem heaklthy so not concerned yet just would be nice when it's firm enough they can't paint the walls and eachother with is quite so easily!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> hi, sorry, what do you mean by 'good maturity period'? i may be reading your posts wrong, but i don't entirely understand where you're coming from


I thought the same *confused*


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

flosskins said:


> poos are slowly becoming more formed but still a lot of slop. mum and pups are fed the same and no milk at all, just water and dry kibble. they seem heaklthy so not concerned yet just would be nice when it's firm enough they can't paint the walls and eachother with is quite so easily!


Their poo's shouldn't (at least in my experience) be loose / runny - the odd one yes, but pretty much continuously to me suggests something isn't right -


Maybe there are being overfed (although in my experience, even Lab pups will stop when they've had enough)

What is the fat content of the food? I've had friends who've had litters in the past with similar issues have had to change to different puppy foods because the fat content has been too high - this has resolved the problem quickly

Whether the water isn't agreeing with them -

or mum maybe has a slight infection and is passing that through to the pups?

I have been very closely involved in a friends litter which are now just past 5 weeks - they've been poo'ing on their own since just past two weeks - nearly always formed and solid - it's just the size that has changed (needless to say they are bigger now) - they can sometimes go a bit squiffy in some pups around worming time.

The pups are fed on:


Dried puppy kibble soaked (now in cold water -used to be hot)
Raw Mince (should be frozen first and then unfrozen) 
Scrambled eggs 
Cooked chicken 
Oily fish (with the oil drained off)
Goats Milk
Water

Mum is now solely back on adult kibble as she is barely feeding them - although she does tend to get any leftovers (not much) when the pups have finished.

They did have runny poos at around 2 weeks as did mum - mum had a bit of an infection - quickly sorted out with some ABs from the vet.

------------------------------

The thinking behind a varied diet is that it strengthens their constitution -all the dogs I've owned / bred who have had mixed diets from the off have had strong stomachs enabling me to (even though I advise my puppy buyers differently) - switch foods straight away seldom with any reaction and to add various foods to their diet without any issues.


----------



## Rubydooz (Jun 19, 2012)

I feed my pups on a raw diet normally Natural Instinct and they never have a runny bum. From weaning at 3/4 weeks old they are usually eating chicken carcasses by the time they are 6 weeks old. Small, firm, odourless poos! I would never go back to feeding kibble again. 

J


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Rubydooz said:


> I feed my pups on a raw diet normally Natural Instinct and they never have a runny bum. From weaning at 3/4 weeks old they are usually eating chicken carcasses by the time they are 6 weeks old. Small, firm, odourless poos! I would never go back to feeding kibble again.
> 
> J


The point is - regardless of what the pup / mum is being fed on - if they are having runny poos - something is not right somewhere along the line.

I've never included raw in a pup's diet until helping out with this litter - and neither have I ever had squidgy bums - occasionally around worming you might get the odds one - but touch wood - nothing worse than that - I've never had to "wait" for poos to firm up - once the pups are toileting by themselves - they are firm - regardless of what they've been raised on.


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm feeding Eden but it has a very high fat content and I'm starting to wonder if it's right for them. I chose it for the quality, meat content and lack of fillers but I'm starting to wonder if it's suiting them.
Any puppy food suggestions?


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

We used royal canin mother & puppy kibble, the mouse & lilys kitchen, no problems.


----------



## miljar (Jan 27, 2012)

It may well be nothing, but a touch of Giardia can lead to this scenario. A 5 day course of Panacur wormer might be a wise precaution.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

miljar said:


> It may well be nothing, but a touch of Giardia can lead to this scenario. A 5 day course of Panacur wormer might be a wise precaution.


Certainly not something I would do unless I had confirmation that it was giardia from vet after having stool analysis carried out.

I would try changing diet (slowly of course) to an alternative puppy food and if poos still the same then would have stool analysis carried out to see if there was a problem.

Obviously if pups were showing any signs of being unwell (not having a good appetite or playing and lively) then I would seek vet advice immediately.


----------

